# 2012 Cruze LT 1.4t MT 6 speed shifting noise



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys anyone have this problem when starting off in 1st gears and starting driving then shift to 2nd I hear sometime a weird noise front the gear box like gear engaging or noise like tjay idk its suppose to do that but it's not all the time but it's weird noise and it's not loud but u can just hear it also i have the amsoil synchromesh oil in my tranny to so idk they all do that but let me know what u guy think thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A clunk? Yeah, it's normal. 

Not the quietest or smoothest transmission, but it drives pretty well. I've driven Honda MTs that all sound alike with the window down.

Sometimes if you flat-foot it at 5000 RPM from 1st to 2nd, you'll get a grind as well.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ok that what i thought and i never got a grind from 1st to 2nd never!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If this is only happening immediately after starting your car it's the ABS self check that occurs the first time you hit 20 KPH (12.5 MPH) after engine start. Most of us shift from 1st to 2nd at that point as well.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

i know about the abs im talking about when its warms up its does sometime! the clunk or what u wana call it but i read about the m32 their clunky,notchy noisy tranny so i just wanted other ppl opinion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea even after I replaced my transmission it still feels really hard to shift most of the tine but in winter months it will be worse, but its normal even though I don't think it should be.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea even after I replaced my transmission it still feels really hard to shift most of the tine but in winter months it will be worse, but its normal even though I don't think it should be.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Most manuals are like that in the winter unless you use a super-expensive synthetic fluid (like the Amsoil) in them. Just the properties of the oil when it's cold.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Most manuals are like that in the winter unless you use a super-expensive synthetic fluid (like the Amsoil) in them. Just the properties of the oil when it's cold.


Yea I knew that I still haven't put amsoil in it no one in town sales it but I was just informing greasemonkey.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea even after I replaced my transmission it still feels really hard to shift most of the tine but in winter months it will be worse, but its normal even though I don't think it should be.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App




Ya I know man the dealer say that how they shift can't do anything about t but I'm getting use to it anyways I was just asking some ppl see if they had the some problem 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> i know about the abs im talking about when its warms up its does sometime! the clunk or what u wana call it but i read about the m32 their clunky,notchy noisy tranny so i just wanted other ppl opinion


Just wanted to rule that out as the ABS self check has come up as a question numerous times. Both my trannys are quite smooth when shifting.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ya mine sometime 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I fine the Eco transmission shift Better then the none Eco transmission 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The manual in my car is "clunky" too. Almost every shift sounds like something banging around in there. It's done that since brand new. Just how it is, I guess.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa mine to since new 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

But it shouldn't be I drive different manuals every day from 4 speed to 6 speed and its usually always smooth transition.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> But it shouldn't be I drive different manuals every day from 4 speed to 6 speed and its usually always smooth transition.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Not many Hondas or Saturns then. They're really clunky. 

It's normal. It's a transmission in an economy car. FWIW, the Cruze LT really has one of the best manual transmissions I've driven. It just changes gear "affirmatively". 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

im wondering if i ran 75w90 gl4 would quiet it down would that work ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> im wondering if i ran 75w90 gl4 would quiet it down would that work ?


It has helped the people that has put it in there car.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa might do that this summer 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yaaa might do that this summer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Go with amsoil syncromesh

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've already switch to that 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> I've already switch to that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Well that's about the best on the market.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This transmission just won't shift as slick as snot. It's the nature of the beast. It will improve with swapping out the gear oil for a better one. 

For the sounds heard, as far as we've determined, that's normal to hear some noises from the clutch when shifting or releasing the clutch. This transmission is "clunky", and that's normal to a degree. If it can be heard inside the car with the windows up, that's excessive. If it can only be heard with the windows down, that's normal, at least based on my car.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well idk I can hear it when window up but window down can't hear it its a weird noise u can hear like the synchro engaging idk how to explain it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A little whine in 2nd gear? That's normal too 

Shoulda heard my Saab/BMW coming down the street.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> A little whine in 2nd gear? That's normal too
> 
> Shoulda heard my Saab/BMW coming down the street.


u mean when down shifting to 2nd but i mean 1st to 2nd i can hear like a whoop noise idk why it does that


----------



## Jlirajr (Jan 11, 2013)

This is one of the reasons I hate roaming these boards. My Eco MT isn't loud but I can hear it clunk a little after I stop and put it into 1st. After that its smooth but now I'm paranoid, lol.


----------

